# large white bump on my p's bottom lip???!!HELP



## some1

ive had my p for about 4 months now and about 2 weeks ago i noticed at first a small bump like growth exerting out of my p's lower lip only now its about doubled in size!!...ive been keeping a close eye on him ever since..his diet consist of the ocational goldfish and thawed large shrimp ..i recently started addded some "start right" fresh water fish formula that promotes healing of wounds and infections...his temp is kept at about 75- 85d im callin out for any useful info!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish

Sounds like a chimple to me......Just a growth that is generally caused by rubbing----Have you noticed him rubbing the glass by chance?


----------



## some1

actually he does rub up on the glass often..i figured it was a chimple for about the first week but only so its been about a month and a half and the chimple is still there..only now there are some red almost like tiny blood stained areas on the chimple...i also noticed that some days the chimple appears to be smaller and completely white...ive considered adding aquarium salt but am not sure if its the best thing to do..this caribe is my favorite so any sugestions or tips or info is REALLY APPRECIATEDDD..please keep me posted..peace


----------



## Piranha_man

Then it's exactly what our Alaskan friend said... a "Chimple."

Harmless.


----------



## some1

harmless chimple ?? wat a relief!! thx for the help ASKirmish and Piranha man!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

caribelowk said:


> harmless chimple ?? wat a relief!! thx for the help ASKirmish and Piranha man!!


thats what it sounds like. The reason it is still there is becasue its pobably in the same conditions as when it got it.

It is usually casued by a tank that is to small or an agressive fish.
What is the tank size, fish size and fish species?


----------



## TobiasRieper

My rhom has a very very small white "chimple" on his chin too, its from "fighting" himself in the reflection in the glass.
Theres this caribe at my LFS that has a HUGE one the size of a marble hanging off his chin. I hope mine doesnt get that bad it looks terrible. Im sure people ask whats that nasty thing hanging off its chin lol.


----------



## some1

since the chimple didnt seem to be going anywhere i moved my caribe to about a 25 gallon tank....he seems happy and his scales turned from faded colors to bright and shiny scales so i figured that might of helped...but the chimple is still there.. he still eats normally so i assume hes not sick or has loss of apetite..im still adding drops of freshwater fish formula that promotes the healing of wounds and infections to his water about 3times a week now..other than this fish formula he's been exposed to AMQuel + a non toxic remover of nitirate , nitrate and amonia for freshwater fish ...although i have seen him fighting with his reflection in the tank mirror sometimes but not enough to keep his chimple in this condition..

i'll try to get a pic up asap


----------



## Piranha_man

caribelowk said:


> since the chimple didnt seem to be going anywhere i moved my caribe to about a 25 gallon tank....he seems happy and his scales turned from faded colors to bright and shiny scales so i figured that might of helped...but the chimple is still there.. he still eats normally so i assume hes not sick or has loss of apetite..im still adding drops of freshwater fish formula that promotes the healing of wounds and infections to his water about 3times a week now..other than this fish formula he's been exposed to AMQuel + a non toxic remover of nitirate , nitrate and amonia for freshwater fish ...although i have seen him fighting with his reflection in the tank mirror sometimes but not enough to keep his chimple in this condition..
> 
> i'll try to get a pic up asap


"Tank mirror?"

You have a mirror in your tank?


----------

